# IUI - Just had first IUI



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi 
My DH and I have been trying to get pregnant now for 5 years with no luck.  I am 37, DH 36 - Had first IUI last Thursday.  Follicle on left side 17mm so we were told it was ok to do it. Since Sunday night, I have had twinges in the lower left side of the abdomen and extreme bloating every night - so bad can't stand up straight. Is there any chance that I could be experiencing early pregnancy symptoms?  Please help - or is it too early to tell.


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

hi missspud

Sorry I cannot answer yr question as we go for our iui this month. Welcome to FF friends though. Come and join the iui thread there are some lovely girls there who are very friendly and chatty who I am sure will be able to answer yr questions.!

Good Luck


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Misspud, I am not a doctor and pray that this is a good sign, but to be honest with you, I was bloated and a little uncomfy at times, but never to the extent that standing up straight hurt, I really think that you should call the clinic and get checked over just to be on the safe side.  Wishing you lots of luck and babydust C x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

im on the waiting list for iui so would be intrested to know when you find out.

i would ask a doctor but fingers crossed it is a good sign.

where you having your treatment? like you i have also been ttc for 5 years.

take care lisa-lou xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would say it's a little early to tell but you never know! I had extreme pains 9d post insem which I had a hot water bottle pressed to my tummy for -I now know they were implantation pains.

I really hope these pains are the same for you, fingers crossed sweetheart

xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I too would say this is a little early to be experiencing pregnancy symptoms.  But I have my fingers crossed for you and hope that you get a BFP on your test day.  I had no pains with either of my BFP's so cannot really give advice on them.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------

